# What would it take to get you to play indoor golf on a simulator



## Yardstick Golf (Jan 12, 2013)

I would like to open an indoor facility in Virginia, but am concerned that the outdoor golf season is too long and I'd have a hard time turning a profit. Can anyone who has played indoor golf help me out by answering a few questions.

Which do you think are the most important features in playing simulated golf:

Realism of the simulated course images
Availability of swing analysis features
Privacy of the hitting areas
Number of courses available to play
Famous courses available for play
Size of the hitting area
Condition of equipment (I.e. hitting mat and video screen)
Accuracy of th shot interpretation (distance and direction)
Ability to take mulligans
Ability to track and download your swing and scoring stats


Please comment any you think are important or unimportant in terms of driving repeat, regular business.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Obviously, the more winter you have, the more success you are likely to see. I would have used such a facility for at most about 3 months out of the year when I lived in Colorado. 

Other than that :dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Yardstick Golf said:


> I would like to open an indoor facility in Virginia, but am concerned that the outdoor golf season is too long and I'd have a hard time turning a profit. Can anyone who has played indoor golf help me out by answering a few questions.
> 
> Which do you think are the most important features in playing simulated golf:
> 
> ...


When I was stationed in Arlington Va. I don't remember too many non-golf days, so I hope my opinion is of value. If it was available here in Utah and the cost was reasonable 1/2 the cost of area green fees I could use the practice, but as always that depended on your profit margin. good luck to you:thumbsup:


----------

